# flameback



## hxcracks (May 1, 2012)

hi all im new on the forum i have a quick question, my male well 1 male is full coloured up and owning the tank in a big way not just a rock or 2, i got them from a private seller he told me there is 3 females and 1 male , but when i got home and put them in the tank the male just hounds the so called females continuesly so today i got 2 more "possible females" im not to sure yet as they are all young, anyway so i added them to the tank after pulling out the male, then funny enuff i found that 1 of the others that i got from the private seller must also be male as he started dominating the tank straight away and even brought out a few colours so now he may have sold me 2 females and 2 males , so this leads me to 2 questions.

1. is this normal for the male to own the hole tank and hound continuesly? (tank is 2ft L,2ft W, 2ft H)

2. is it an idea to remove the dominante male 1 by 1 to find how many males i have while there still young? (there ruffly 3cm in size atm)

sorry for any bad spelling not a strong point!.


----------



## AlphaWild (Apr 9, 2009)

1. yes
2. yes
I presume these 6 fish are destined for a larger tank? (I hope!)
I've not kept flamebacks, but since no one else was answering, I figured I'd give you my 2 cents. Welcome to the forum! :thumb:


----------



## samaki (Oct 25, 2002)

If yu have only males, the better way to know it is to isolate one by one to see if they are coloring up, if so yu jnow that only males are in yur tank
xris


----------



## Jillian83 (Jan 14, 2011)

I have one male Flameback, and he's the only fish I see on a regular basis, because all the other fish spend their time hiding from him. Male Flamebacks are psychopaths.


----------

